# .17 Mach 2 Rifle build



## bluerock (Jun 26, 2012)

I was looking to build a .17 Mach 2 for small game such as squirrels and rabbit. I don't know wether to build one or just buy a Savage. Does anyone use a 17M2 very much? And how well does it preform for you?


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

I bought a used 10/22 several years ago. It has a very sweet trigger on it and it had a graphite bull barrel on it. I later bought an H&R 17 M2 which was a tack driver and dead on at 120 yards. I got to looking and I bought a kit to convert my 10/22 over to a 10/17M2. It is also a tack driver I added a hogue overmolded stock. I didnt like the way they whittled down the factory stock.

So to answer your question I would say yeah it is sweet and a great small game cal. wind does affect it same as the 17HMR. and it is only a 17 gr. bullet. but it is deadly.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I agree totally with Duck. I did the same to a 10/22 with a Magnum Research graphite barrel and was, and continue to be, utterly amazed at it's performance. Mine likes Eley and Remington ammo (same manufacture) and when zeroed @ 100 yards prints one hole groups 1" high @ the 60 yard target (regardless of # of shots) and the group @ 100 yards can usually be covered easily by a dime. I like the mach 2 and this particular rifle so much that my laminated Savage HMR bolt gun never gets out of the safe. In fact, I see no real need for the HMR now...and ammo is half the cost! It's a shame, though, cause it seems as if the mach 2 is dying


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

I dont think it ever really had a chance to get started. With all the HMR hype the m2 has had no chance. and little recognition. One and only one of the wallyworlds around here has some hornady ammo for the Mach 2 for a while. last time I was there they had none. I was at bps a week ago and they had none. I dont remember ever seeing it at academy. I will have to order it offline I guess If I want a few to burn.


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

I built one a while back(10/22) and still got it. I was getting an eye full of unburn powder every now and again i dont think they had the bolt weight right in the begining but it was a good shooter and i took it out for P-dogs and my dad got his hands on it and would not put it down. shot around 500 rds of ammo out of it. getting harder to find ammo though. I can picture this thing going the way of the 5MM rim.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Were you shooting Eley or Remington ammo by chance? I shoot Eley and experienced the same thing. About one shot out of 10 some days. I believe they have determined a better firing pin cures the problem. I bought one but cases stopped rupturing after I put a Jewell trigger in so I have not installed the new firing pin. I agree the round is dying, and it's a shame.


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

they were rem if i remember right. It was a great little trap gun. My dream would be a ruger Mk II or a buck mark in 17M2. marketing seems to kill off the good ones. :eyeroll:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Definitely seems to be a glitch with Eley case heads/rims. I've read Eley makes Remington Mach 2 ammo.

I have a HMR also, but have no use for it with mach 2 ammo half the cost :wink:


----------

